# Kadee (#1- Scale) RC Coupler Install



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

With the recent release of the #1 Scale remote control couplers, I was ready to eliminate the uncoupling magnets on my switching puzzle provided I could install the new couplers on my Aristo Gondolas and a USAT S4. First the Gondola:

The first problem I encountered was the mounting pad height, I couldn’t simply replace the existing 1906 with the RC coupler. Turns out Kadee is using the G Scale RC gear box and just substituting a newly designed #1 Scale coupler; which will make it easy to switch to the G Scale coupler in the future, when running outdoors on rough tracks.



















Had to mill the coupler pad to within .040 of the floor. 



























Rather than power the receivers with their own battery source, I elected to use just one battery pack. 









To finish the conversion, I added Receiver numbers and a pipe load as a cover.











The couplers work as advertised with the only drawback being the need to have 2 transmitters, one for the engine and one for the couplers.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Do all the couplers use the same remote? 

This is not an IR remote right, but RF? 

Greg


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes and yes


----------



## Martan (Feb 4, 2012)

I'm a little confused, is the coupler/gearbox a standalone unit? IE, just plug the wire from the coupler into the Rx, or is there a servo involved somewhere? On the Kadee site, they seem to indicate you get/need a standard servo with the kit of two couplers? (I already have a boatload of servos, don't need another) I was thinking a pair of these on my RS3, just use another channel rather than a separate tx?


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Kadee offers 2 different versions, the version I used has the servo built in to the coupler (#11221), the other version uses a stock 906 coupler and a standalone servo. This kit (#11100 Basic Starter Kit (G-Scale)), allows for the simultaneous actuation of 2 couplers, if desired. I have a hard time understanding how this would be practical unless your train has the car with the remote couplers as the last car.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Dual couplers might be fine on a single loco, or under DCC where you can move all locos as a consist. 

A caboose might also be a good candidate. 

Greg


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

I agree Greg, but the problem is the demo video shows mounting them on a freight car. There's also a separate issue with the basic kit in my mind, seems like since their using the 906 coupler, the load on the coupler will be on the control wire which is attached to the trip pin.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Very interesting, thanks for posting.

I have one of the "G" scale couplers to be installed on the tender of my locomotive this summer. Once I get out to my layout in Colorado (probably June) I'll work on the RC coupler installation.


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Update after operating for several hours yesterday, the RC Coupler doesn't like to uncouple from the old style coupler without a load on the car. By adding a USAT 4 bay hopper in the consist, I could get the RC Coupler to disconnect from the old style coupler. Uncoupling from an "E" style coupler consistently uncouples from a single car. BTW, manipulating 2 transmitters wasn't a big deal.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

that's interesting... clearly the servo pulls the coupler far enough... so what is going wrong... do you mean the car needs more weight, or you needed tension on the coupler. Sounds like tension. 

Thanks, greg


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg, with the "E" style coupler having a smaller footprint than the 820, it has a tendency to hang up on the old style knuckle. It's similar to the problem with trying to uncouple a "G" scale coupler from a #1 coupler.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I really hope you understand I'm not trying to drag this out, but I still really don't get it and I do want to understand. 

Are you saying that the E style coupler being smaller makes it harder to uncouple from the older style knuckle? ... the E style in #1 is harder to uncouple from the original style in #1. 

In the G size, there's actually little difference in the knuckle dimensions, although the shape of the inside of the knuckle seems the most changed, from the perspective of the "operating surfaces" of the coupler. 

Any chance of a picture? 

Thanks, and again not doubting your at all, just really want to understand. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 21 May 2013 07:26 AM Are you saying that the E style coupler being smaller makes it harder to uncouple from the older style knuckle? ... the E style in < is harder to uncouple from the original style in


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Jim, I'll try some experiments with the G scale ones, have both types myself. 

Greg


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

After taking the pictures I think it's apparent why the couplers want to hang up. Looks like the knuckle on the "E" style is trapped by the knuckle on the old style coupler and with a little extra force it pops free.


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Is this problem of not uncoupling caused not by the knuckle, but rather the action of the servo. If you look closely at the picture it seems that the servo is pulling the entire coupler to the right instead of opening the knuckle itself. If the knuckle was opening it looks as if it would pull away much cleaner. The magnet on the track opens the knuckle, not the whole coupler head. 

Just my thoughts? 

Craig


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Seems that way too, since I've not had any problem with mixed couplers on the magnets. 

Greg


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

But, it works just fine with another "E" style coupler.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks like it is something they did not think about.... it might have been better to put the "pull chain" and servo arm closer to the centerline of the coupler, or reference it to the coupler arm, not the body. 

Greg


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

I sent my concerns with pictures to Kadee, they are investigating the problem.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Jim, and please keep us all informed... (It's great not being the guinea pig every time!) 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Got the following reply from kadee: 
Hello Jim, 
After some heavy duty testing we found that the knuckle spring in the #1 scale type E couplers are a bit too stiff. This does not allow the knuckle to open to a proper distance to unhook from the opposing knuckle. Although the coupler pulls over enough the knuckle doesn't open enough. 
We'd like to replace your remote #1 scale couplers with ones that will have a softer spring. So if you wouldn't mind could you send us your remote couplers and we'll send you new ones and we'll reimburse your postage too. 
Sam Clarke 
Kadee Quality Products


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Cool, let us know how it works... very interesting... might help on magnetic uncoupling also. 

Thanks again Jim! 

Greg


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Jim Agnew on 23 May 2013 12:16 PM 
Got the following reply from kadee: 
Hello Jim, 
After some heavy duty testing we found that the knuckle spring in the #1 scale type E couplers are a bit too stiff. This does not allow the knuckle to open to a proper distance to unhook from the opposing knuckle. Although the coupler pulls over enough the knuckle doesn't open enough. 
We'd like to replace your remote #1 scale couplers with ones that will have a softer spring. So if you wouldn't mind could you send us your remote couplers and we'll send you new ones and we'll reimburse your postage too. 
Sam Clarke 
Kadee Quality Products 


Boy, sounds like Kadee practices AAA customer service!








We could use more of this!


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Update, got the replacement couplers from kadee yesterday. Much improved uncoupling action from the old style coupler and excellent uncoupling action from the new "E" style coupler.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Just a little "tuning" was all that was needed apparently. 

Great work Jim... 

Greg


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

The servo does pull the coupler over to the side as it opens the knuckle. It's designed to do so from what I can tell. With the magnets, both knuckles open, and you can just back away as the knuckles are free and clear of one another when both are open. With the servo, only one knuckle opens, so you need a means to clear the open knuckle from the closed one. I found when I restricted the side motion of the entire coupler, the uncoupler didn't work very well because it wouldn't regularly clear the closed coupler. Moving the entire coupler to the side gives it a better alignment to pull clear of the closed knuckle. 

From the photos, it appears the stiff side spring was keeping the knuckle from opening as wide as it could, thus not allowing as much room to clear the closed coupler as it needed. Glad to hear things are fixed, and props to Kadee for the good customer service. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Kevin do you still have one of these? 

Do you have the updated spring? 

The reason I am asking is that it seems that you are commenting from how the system worked with the higher rate spring. 

As it seems that Kadee understands those issues and now is using a lower rate spring, the issues and operation is different, as Jim has stated. 

So, maybe if you still have a system, you can get your system likewise updated and confirm (or deny) Jim's observations... all the old data is, well, old data, isn't it? 

I'm interested in the system and need to see if it is available in G scale so I can try it out too, so I'm not giving you a hard time, just trying to get CURRENT information. 

Greg


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg, Kevin evaluated the "G" scale coupler. The #1 scale coupler was not released at that time. Don't know if the spring issue also applies to the larger coupler.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

As Jim states, I reviewed the G-scale coupler. My sample worked well with both styles of Kadee couplers--about 90% or so. If it didn't, a nudge from the locomotive seemed to free things nicely. 

Later, 

K


----------



## VictorSpear (Oct 19, 2011)

My friend Vj demonstrated an implementation of the Mobile smartphone controller with the Kadee g servo coupler at the National in Ohio 
And it worked well - with assistance from Kadee's Sam right across the booth. He had an amazing box of screws and things for any coupler mounting that got their team going pretty fast after I reprogrammed over VSAT to his phone. PSmooth as butter if you mount it right and open the jaw correctly. Hint - don't open servo position to full 180. The exact position will only cost a beer. 

Cheers, 

Victor


----------

